# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Grew cannabis

## Nwicker60

Plants were grown in tent at Wick house

POLICE, who raided a house in Wick, found a modest cannabis-cultivation operation.

It consisted of three plants grown in a tent in his bedroom with the essential equipment, Wick Sheriff Court was told yesterday.

In the dock was Michael Farmer, 48, who pleaded guilty to producing the Class B drug and also admitted being in possession of a small quantity of cannabis resin.  The offence occurred on July 7, last year, at his home at 9 Bexley Terrace, Wick.

The court was told that he had grown the cannabis solely for his own use.

Farmer was fined £500 for that offence and admonished on the possession charge.  The equipment he used to grow the drug was ordered to be forfeit.

----------

